# Ladies Night / Weekends out in KL



## ChloeB1984 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi All,

Brit expat based in the UAE here, coming to KL for a few days in a couple of weeks and will be there Thurs-Sat so would love some tips and hints on where to go, what to do, what to see?!

Obviously, I've had a look around the net etc, but it's always nice to hear other expat suggestions! I've been told Thursday is a good night for ladies night - any tips on where to go would be very much appreciated! 

Am staying at the Pacific Regency Suites if that helps...

Thanks in advance 

Chloe


----------

